# Poll - Rescue Raffle Prize Types



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a lot of members asking what is the best kinds of prizes to donate for the Rescue Raffle -- so I thought I would poll the SM members. Thanks for taking the poll.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It wouldn't let me pick more than one - all would be great!!!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay I am having a blonde moment, I picked the one that I would least like instead of following the directions and I can't go back and correct LOL.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I said Grooming supplies, because you don't have to worry about the size or gender and everyone can always use grooming supplies!!

....but there are many things that would be fun to win!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I said gift card because Z already has all the other stuff she needs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn ... Were you not admitted to the hospital last night?? Aren't you in the hospital right now and hooked up to IV's ... because your WBC count is so low?? 

So, I vote you take care of yourself first. 

You know how I feel about too many prizes. 

Love ...

Grumpy Marie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I truly enjoy looking at the variety of prizes. There is just about no way that every one will be able to use the prize they win...unless it is a gift card. But think how boring the thread would be if it were mostly gift cards. I think the best prizes are the ones that members make, but all the prizes are fun...it is, after all, a raffle....you win or don't, and what you win is a surprise.

However, I think it would be fun to have a prize trade after the raffle, but before the prizes are mailed. This would be if you got a wonderful prize that you can't use, it could be the wrong size, gender, maybe your dog doesn't wear bows, or you already have eighteen car seats.

You could start a thread with an offer to trade, then people could offer to trade a prize that they may not use. I think it would be fun to do that. Then we could also feel free to donate specific prizes. My feelings wouldn't be hurt if I donated bows and the winner doesn't wear a topknot, so they offered to trade. However, I am reluctant to offer bows as a prize for fear that the winner won't want bows.

Opinions on this idea????


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I truly enjoy looking at the variety of prizes. There is just about no way that every one will be able to use the prize they win...unless it is a gift card. But think how boring the thread would be if it were mostly gift cards. I think the best prizes are the ones that members make, but all the prizes are fun...it is, after all, a raffle....you win or don't, and what you win is a surprise.
> 
> However, I think it would be fun to have a prize trade after the raffle, but before the prizes are mailed. This would be if you got a wonderful prize that you can't use, it could be the wrong size, gender, maybe your dog doesn't wear bows, or you already have eighteen car seats.
> 
> ...


Great idea, Sylvia. 

I have not meant to sound like such a bummer as far as the prizes. It's just that when EVERYONE receives a prize ... as happened at least one year ... then, I tend to think it is too much. I, personally, would rather see more money go toward donations ... because there is NEVER enough money to help all the rescues. 

And, I am VERY worried about Lynn. She is in the hospital and needs to take care of herself. She is the one who keeps track of all those prizes, etc. ... it's a lot of work.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is difficult, I have mixed feelings. I often give gift cards as presents, but I do so only as part of the present. Knowing a person, I try and choose something I think they would like, and use the gift card to supplement. Unique items - Marti's outfits, Michelle's tags, etc. are wonderful gifts that anyone can use. I decided to give gift cards this year, in part because they are generic enough that I would think anyone would be able to use them, and in part because neither of my donations last year were claimed. I certainly was not insulted or disappointed, it could be they did not need what I donated. If I were talented enough to make something unique, I would, but I am not gifted in art and crafts. So I went with gift cards.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Great idea, Sylvia.
> 
> I have not meant to sound like such a bummer as far as the prizes. It's just that when EVERYONE receives a prize ... as happened at least one year ... then, I tend to think it is too much. I, personally, would rather see more money go toward donations ... because there is NEVER enough money to help all the rescues.
> 
> And, I am VERY worried about Lynn. She is in the hospital and needs to take care of herself. She is the one who keeps track of all those prizes, etc. ... it's a lot of work.


I also am very worried after your post. I hope that Lynn takes care of herself.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hoping you're ok Lynn...my prayers are with you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> It is difficult, I have mixed feelings. I often give gift cards as presents, but I do so only as part of the present. Knowing a person, I try and choose something I think they would like, and use the gift card to supplement. Unique items - Marti's outfits, Michelle's tags, etc. are wonderful gifts that anyone can use. I decided to give gift cards this year, in part because they are generic enough that I would think anyone would be able to use them, and in part because neither of my donations last year were claimed. I certainly was not insulted or disappointed, it could be they did not need what I donated. If I were talented enough to make something unique, I would, but I am not gifted in art and crafts. So I went with gift cards.


Walter, I think your gift card is a great prize....I only meant that if we all gave gift cards it wouldn't be silly enough.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Great idea, Sylvia.
> 
> I have not meant to sound like such a bummer as far as the prizes. It's just that when EVERYONE receives a prize ... as happened at least one year ... then, I tend to think it is too much. I, personally, would rather see more money go toward donations ... because there is NEVER enough money to help all the rescues.
> 
> And, I am VERY worried about Lynn. She is in the hospital and needs to take care of herself. She is the one who keeps track of all those prizes, etc. ... it's a lot of work.


I certainly do not want Lynn to stress out over this raffle. I wish she would accept some help in the work. BUT....there she is in the hospital hooked up to IVs....we need to provide her with some entertainment on the forum and FB.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> I also am very worried after your post. I hope that Lynn takes care of herself.


Walter, she has posted on FB. She is in isolation ... with almost a zero WBC yesterday. She REALLY needs to rest and let her body heal as much as possible.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I certainly do not want Lynn to stress out over this raffle. I wish she would accept some help in the work. BUT....there she is in the hospital hooked up to IVs....we need to provide her with some entertainment on the forum and FB.


Sylvia, Lynn has had several offers to help her ... at least in the past. If you read her recent post on FB ... the doctors want to take away her i-Pad so she that she will take this seriously and rest.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I am concerned about Lynn's health too. Might I suggest we encourage her to extend the raffle time for donations and gifts. I know it would help me - I'm try to create items for this but they take time and I have other creating obligations to do. I could use all the time possible to do this! Seems this raffle was scheduled with little time to respond, might be just me, but preparing items takes time.
Ha....did you notice that 'time' is important!!!!
This would be a win-win; giving Lynn more 'time' to heal as well!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Okay, I just voted for items designed especially for your fluffs. The gift cards sound nice, too.

The most beautiful and very special gift I received as a raffle prize is the ornament Claire painted of my Snowball. The cherished ornament is always on display in our living room. 

Lynn, the beautiful ornament you painted of Snowball is placed next to Claire's. Of course, your gift is cherished, too. (It was not a raffle prize ... simply a thoughtful gift Lynn made for us)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - guys -- I'm turning off the computer and going to sleep. They just did a blood draw for labs, so we will know if a few hours if the meds are doing their job. Sure hope so.

But -- in the meantime, you can all do me a HUGE favor and continue to donate to the various Rescue Organizations.

Claire -- I did extend the dates for prize and ticket donations to 9/30/14 with the drawing on 10/1/14. If I need more time, I will again extend the deadline. I've had lots of offers to help, but it truly is a 1 person job to keep track of everything.

So I'm going to sleeping now. Thanks for your prayers and positive healing energy.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Okay, I just voted for items designed especially for your fluffs. The gift cards sound nice, too.
> 
> The most beautiful and very special gift I received as a raffle prize is the ornament Claire painted of my Snowball. The cherished ornament is always on display in our living room.
> 
> Lynn, the beautiful ornament you painted of Snowball is placed next to Claire's. Of course, your gift is cherished, too. (It was not a raffle prize ... simply a thoughtful gift Lynn made for us)


Marie, I'm so glad you liked the ornament of Snowball I painted, I never knew if you did......


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sweet dream Lynn:wub: the raffle has just came up so fast for me, I'm glad you have extended it


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lynn, I'm thinking of you! My mom is going through the same thing w/neutropenia. 

Hugs, love, and healing wishes,


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, this is crazy Lynn, to be running this raffle from a hospital bed. Perhaps it keeps your mind off of the hospital life, but you need to rest and let your body and mind heal too,
Take care. This can all wait. We do love the raffle but need you healthy first.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- I've given up on doing anymore on the raffle until I get out of the hospital. I've posted the prize thread listing about 20 regular prizes and 5 special prizes and have all the emails of the donations that have been made and gave a total as of yesterday. The rest can wait until I get home -- BUT - in the meantime, everyone should still continue donating to the Rescues and sending me your donation info and your prize donation info too. I'll work on this when I'm feeling better.

I did change the deadlines for about 10 days later just because I've gotten everything off to a late start.

Heck -- I was going to work from the hospital -- but my boss took care of so many things before I had a chance to.

Right now just waiting for the IV meds to do their job. I'm in reverse isolation so no visitors and the doctors and nurse only come in when they REALLY need to 'cause they have to "suit up" fist and put on gloves and masks too. My WBC was almost zero when I was admitted (due to the radiation from 2 weeks ago). Anyway -- getting IV antibiotics, IV meds to raise my WBC, and IV meds to keep my stomach from getting upset. Was getting IV fluids too, but they discontinued those this evening. My WBC is going back up, but slowly, and my fever is down from 105 yesterday morning when I went to ER to around 100 tonight. The fever makes me sleepy so I do sleep and wait for the meds to do their job. I was hoping that I could go home tomorrow, but NO. Maybe Saturday if I'm lucky.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Marie, I'm so glad you liked the ornament of Snowball I painted, I never knew if you did......


Oh,no! Claire, all this time, in the back of my mind, I had wondered if I had something to upset you. I guess my feelings were right.  

I did send you a thank you and then openly expressed my appreciation on SM, too. I am going to go back and see if I can find the PM I sent you. And, also my compliments on SM about the beautiful ornament you made for Snowball. I regret that I didn't send you a snail mail to thank you.

In the meantime ... to show my sincere appreciation for Snowball's ornament ... I would like to pay you to make an ornament as a raffle prize for some lucky winner in this rescue raffle. I know you are already busy making other gifts ... but, I am sure the winner wouldn't mind waiting until you had time to do it. I will let Lynn know and I will mail you a check. Or, if you have PayPal ... I can send the money that way ... whatever is more convenient for you.

I feel so bad now knowing you must have thought I didn't care. I am so, so sorry, Claire. :sorry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Edie -- I've given up on doing anymore on the raffle until I get out of the hospital. I've posted the prize thread listing about 20 regular prizes and 5 special prizes and have all the emails of the donations that have been made and gave a total as of yesterday. The rest can wait until I get home -- BUT - in the meantime, everyone should still continue donating to the Rescues and sending me your donation info and your prize donation info too. I'll work on this when I'm feeling better.
> 
> I did change the deadlines for about 10 days later just because I've gotten everything off to a late start.
> 
> ...


So, I thought they were taking away your i-Pad so that you would have no choice but to get complete rest. 

Please read my post to Claire up above if you are still online.

Lynn, we are worried about you! I am saying lots of prayers for you. Sending you love and healing hugs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Marie, I'm so glad you liked the ornament of Snowball I painted, I never knew if you did......


Claire ... I did find the PM with my thank you for the beautiful ornament you painted of Snowball. I just forwarded the PM to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> In the meantime ... to show my sincere appreciation for Snowball's ornament ... I would like to pay you to make an ornament as a raffle prize for some lucky winner in this rescue raffle. I know you are already busy making other gifts ... but, I am sure the winner wouldn't mind waiting until you had time to do it. I will let Lynn know and I will mail you a check. Or, if you have PayPal ... I can send the money that way ... whatever is more convenient for you.
> 
> I feel so bad now knowing you must have thought I didn't care. I am so, so sorry, Claire. :sorry:


That's ok Marie, I'm sure you just overlooked posting it to SM. I'll check with Lynn on the special order ornament, if she wants it, I'll be happy to do one. I'd rather you use that money to donate to one of the rescues.....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Lynn ... Were you not admitted to the hospital last night?? Aren't you in the hospital right now and hooked up to IV's ... because your WBC count is so low??
> 
> So, I vote you take care of yourself first.
> 
> ...


 Same here!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

take care of yourself first Lynn! XO


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are all happy to wait Lynn and you need to sit and stay, as long as they need you to.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I truly enjoy looking at the variety of prizes. There is just about no way that every one will be able to use the prize they win...unless it is a gift card. But think how boring the thread would be if it were mostly gift cards. I think the best prizes are the ones that members make, but all the prizes are fun...it is, after all, a raffle....you win or don't, and what you win is a surprise.
> 
> However, I think it would be fun to have a prize trade after the raffle, but before the prizes are mailed. This would be if you got a wonderful prize that you can't use, it could be the wrong size, gender, maybe your dog doesn't wear bows, or you already have eighteen car seats.
> 
> ...



I love this idea!!! I also haven't donated many items because of the fear the person might not be able to use it. The first year I participated I bought some clothing and it was way to small to fit the doggie that won it. 

We are the proud owners of your bows!!! Sometimes the right person does win!! lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - I know that some of us have done the trade informally in the past with the raffle. I remember getting something that I already had and speaking to someone privately and trading it out so I think that's a great idea. It's really fun seeing a variety of prizes. I love gift cards but yes, if everyone gave them it would get boring but this way if we end up with say a girl gift we can trade out for a boy gift, etc.
And Lynn -- I'm glad you're proceeding slower with this. Getting better is #1 "prize" on your list. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:crying 2:I just finished making a blankey for the raffle, then I read the poll results and NOBODY wants a blanket

I think I'll list it anyway...it can be the booby prize :smtease:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I love this idea!!! I also haven't donated many items because of the fear the person might not be able to use it. The first year I participated I bought some clothing and it was way to small to fit the doggie that won it.
> 
> We are the proud owners of your bows!!! Sometimes the right person does win!! lol


Aw, thanks, Mane. Yes, it was good that your two pretty, fancy girls got the bows.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sylie said:


> :crying 2:I just finished making a blankey for the raffle, then I read the poll results and NOBODY wants a blanket
> 
> I think I'll list it anyway...it can be the booby prize :smtease:


I was doing to put blankets! But I figured gift card was easiest for me right now..
...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> :crying 2:I just finished making a blankey for the raffle, then I read the poll results and NOBODY wants a blanket
> 
> I think I'll list it anyway...it can be the booby prize :smtease:


Sylvia - Tyler would love winning a blankie. He doesn't really have one...just a little piece of fabric that was a party favor years ago so keep it in there.:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Sylvia - Tyler would love winning a blankie. He doesn't really have one...just a little piece of fabric that was a party favor years ago so keep it in there.:thumbsup:


Tyler doesn't have a binkie...I'm shocked!:w00t:
Wow he needs a custom Tyler binkie...:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Never thought about it..it would be a boring raffle if we all donated gift cards...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Sylvia - Tyler would love winning a blankie. He doesn't really have one...just a little piece of fabric that was a party favor years ago so keep it in there.:thumbsup:


Oh goodie. And I think with Tyler's sophisticated, but yet whimsical, taste that he would be quite pleased with this one. :innocent:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree some gift cards are ok but if everyone did it! Then there would be no excitement! I personally love personalized and handmade gifts! Sylvia, I think who ever wins the blanket will be happy! Around here we can never have to many! They have some in there beds, carriers, and car!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I agree some gift cards are ok but if everyone did it! Then there would be no excitement! I personally love personalized and handmade gifts! Sylvia, I think who ever wins the blanket will be happy! Around here we can never have to many! They have some in there beds, carriers, and car!


Me too , we have binkies in all our cars in several rooms since puppers own the house...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> :crying 2:I just finished making a blankey for the raffle, then I read the poll results and NOBODY wants a blanket
> 
> I think I'll list it anyway...it can be the booby prize :smtease:


Now that is something we use a lot of around here. Especially for Snowball's Snoozer carseat. I change his blankies all the time in his carseat. (his carseat is like a little snuggly bed and he often naps in it while on the road)


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> :crying 2:I just finished making a blankey for the raffle, then I read the poll results and NOBODY wants a blanket
> 
> I think I'll list it anyway...it can be the booby prize :smtease:



Sylvie I LOVE the blanket we won on the raffle (pink with leopard print).
I first chose "Blanket" as a prize then chose 'especially for fluff' or personalized but I think my blanket fits both categories, since I thought it would be for Lily (kitty who passed away and was all white) and would have looked so cute on a pink blanket....and of course , who else is all white, but Jodi and looks equally cute in pink. It's still here in the living room providing lots of snuggly moments.
Well to get to the point, I would be very happy to win another blanket.

:wub: I thought a harness or leash too, because I have 2-3 of them and that's all I need, but having extras adds a bit of variety.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Gee, thanks for the encouragement everybody. I just bought four yards of fabric to make more minky, blinky, blankeys. Yay!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay now everyone will be fighting over the blankets. :HistericalSmiley: I didn't even pick anything in the poll. I'm so happy to see the variety of things and it's just such a fun event. I try not to take it too seriously...the main thing is raising the money for rescues and shelters which is what we've done so well...but the prizes make it a really fun event and with a lot of prizes more winners. :chili: I don't think that buying or making prizes ever stops any of us from donating money to our charities. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Gee, thanks for the encouragement everybody. I just bought four yards of fabric to make more minky, blinky, blankeys. Yay!!!


Lol great news!! 



Snowbody said:


> *I don't think that buying or making prizes ever stops any of us from donating money to our charities*. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I agree!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Gee, thanks for the encouragement everybody. I just bought four yards of fabric to make more minky, blinky, blankeys. Yay!!!


I admit, I brag a little and tell people my blanket came all the way from Californie.


----------

